# WTB Abu 4500cs silver



## bctom (May 25, 2007)

Need another trout reel, show me what you have.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

I think I have a couple.


----------



## bctom (May 25, 2007)

trade or sell let me know.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Sorry these are 4600's. The one on the left shows some use but works great., the right one is in great shape in and out. If interested I will sell either or both.


----------



## bctom (May 25, 2007)

thanks but don't like the thumbars. If you run into anything let me know.


----------

